# The Southern Show, Newbury



## clianthus

Hi All

Well we have over 100 members now attending the National show in Peterborough, but for all us southerners who can't make the trip up north that weekend, why don't you join us at the Southern Motorhome Show in Newbury 20/05/2010 - 24/05/2010.

All the booking details are in the rally listing, with a link to Warners website for final booking. Please add your names to the MHF list then book with Warners and then confirm your attendance on the MHF rally list.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=266

We have plenty of space available and booking is now open and will close at 9.00am on Friday 30th April.

We look forward to seeing a few more of you at the show.

EDIT

Especially for DABS, I'm not nagging just suggesting some more may like to come but haven't noticed the rally listing


----------



## moblee

Over a 100 members thats very good,p'boro show is a good one :!: 

Newbury is also good (I've been to both)  Can't wait :!: 

See you there Ladyrunner.


----------



## moblee

Bump
And bring your Boules.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Phil

Just noticed the Boules post, are we having another tournament?

Lets hope it stays dry long enough to finish it this time if we are :roll: :roll: 

I've done a Picture Quiz again as it was so popular last year, well it was with the winners anyway, and I notice they are confirmed for this year as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I've done a Picture Quiz again as it was so popular last year, well it was with the winners anyway, and I notice they are confirmed for this year as well


Yes a Boules tournament would be good although not compulsory depends if there's time & if anyone wants to play.

Picture quiz ? Is that like the one at Hatton (American cities/icons)?

Looking forward to it (If I'm not in A & E) of course :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

My boules are already packed as they live in my MH. Still haven't got a jack as I lost it in the dark at Peterborough two years ago.

I am looking forward to seeing you all again at Newbury, and introducing you to my cat Humbug who is our new travelling companion after being diagnosed with diabetes and now needs twice daily insulin injections!!

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner

I recall that we had a very good party in the marque two years ago. Will the marque be up this year??

Friday is my birthday so I will bring along some wine to share and celebrate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> and introducing you to my cat Humbug


Looking forward to seeing your pussy, Julie :wink:

(I don't know if I'll get away with that) :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Sorry Julie

No marquee this year, it's too heavy for us to carry in the motorhome. 

We won't need the marquee anyway, the weather is going to be nice, we are having another barbecue summer aren't we :roll: :roll:


----------



## ladyrunner

moblee said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pussy, Julie :wink:
> 
> (I don't know if I'll get away with that) :roll: :lol: :lol:


Looks like you have so far  !!

Shame about the marque - fingers crossed for some sunshine this year


----------



## rayc

ladyrunner said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pussy, Julie :wink:
> 
> (I don't know if I'll get away with that) :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have so far  !!
> 
> Shame about the marque - fingers crossed for some sunshine this year
Click to expand...

There is plenty of spare room in the entertainment marquee, especially the tables furthest from the stage. Entrance is free except for saturday evening.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We could do with a few more attending Newbury folks and also those on the rally listy booking with Warners :roll: if we are to get our usual pitch there, which is very near to everything.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

ladyrunner said:


> My boules are already packed as they live in my MH. Still haven't got a jack as I lost it in the dark at Peterborough two years ago.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing you all again at Newbury, and introducing you to my cat Humbug who is our new travelling companion after being diagnosed with diabetes and now needs twice daily insulin injections!!
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie

Be nice to see you again as well, we had better make sure you are parked well away from the dogs at the show hadn't we. :wink:

I think we've got a spare jack for your boules as well, must check and put it in the van. Ask me about it at the show as I'm bound to forget to give it to you. :roll:


----------



## ladyrunner

clianthus said:


> Be nice to see you again as well, we had better make sure you are parked well away from the dogs at the show hadn't we. :wink:


I can imagine that my cat will cause some interest amongst the dogs!!

So far I have only been away with him once to a CL on a farm with 2 vans which was ideal. We are taking him to a large site in the New Forest in couple of weeks time which will probably be a learning experience.

He seemed to enjoy his first camping trip though! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Could be fun if i'm there with the terrorists Julie :roll: they just love cats!!!not :roll: 


Anymore coming to Newbury?? we could do with at least 45 of you coming else we might not have such a good pitch  


Quite a few still unconfirmed on the rally listy as well :roll: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have till the 30th April to book for this show folks that's just a little over 3 weeks now!!!



Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

May I ask if there will be electric hook up :?:


----------



## LadyJ

tattytony said:


> May I ask if there will be electric hook up :?:


No sorry not on our pitch the only place you may get electric is in the Disabled area I think.

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

I got the badge but would rather have been in the MHF rally


----------



## LadyJ

tattytony said:


> I got the badge but would rather have been in the MHF rally


Sorry Tony unfortunately Warners do not allow us any electric in our area, you can use a generator though.

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

I do not have a genny yet seems to have trouble fitting one in the MH  

On the bright side saves me £500 - £1000 :lol: 

I will look at the weekend at shepton at the genny dealers again and consider buying one. :?: 

I have planet generators here in taunton but thought they were an unknown entity so stayed away. :?:


----------



## LadyJ

tattytony said:


> I do not have a genny yet seems to have trouble fitting one in the MH
> 
> On the bright side saves me £500 - £1000 :lol:
> 
> I will look at the weekend at shepton at the genny dealers again and consider buying one. :?:
> 
> I have planet generators here in taunton but thought they were an unknown entity so stayed away. :?:


I would try PlanetGen Tony :wink: you might even get a discount :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

My only problem would then be where to put it :?: 

Very little storage in my van seems like the shower would be the only place to store when travelling :!: :!: 

Well we will see


----------



## ladyrunner

LadyJ said:


> Sorry Tony unfortunately Warners do not allow us any electric in our area, you can use a generator though.
> Jacquie


What about a solar panel Tony - it's going to be a hot summer this year apparently?? :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## aguilas389

*Rally register Newbury Show*


We are still not showing as listed for the Newbury Show Rally and if I try to re-registger, the answer is ....Sorry you have already registered to attend this rally, Why not see if any of the other venues interest you .Well as we are coming all the way from Spain we don't want other venues.......Help
Marion and Michael


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Rally register Newbury Show*



aguilas389 said:


> We are still not showing as listed for the Newbury Show Rally and if I try to re-registger, the answer is ....Sorry you have already registered to attend this rally, Why not see if any of the other venues interest you .Well as we are coming all the way from Spain we don't want other venues.......Help
> Marion and Michael


Hi Marion & Michael

You are on the rally list  it usually takes about 10mins for it to show on the home page but if you look in the rally section you can see you are listed.

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne

We are seriously thinking of coming as we are on annual leave that week...but what does everyone do with their dogs while in the show? I'm not so sure about them...I 'd hate for them to bark like crazy and drive people nuts as we've never left them before.


----------



## LadyJ

dawnwynne said:


> We are seriously thinking of coming as we are on annual leave that week...but what does everyone do with their dogs while in the show? I'm not so sure about them...I 'd hate for them to bark like crazy and drive people nuts as we've never left them before.


Hi dawnwynne

Its all outdoors so you can take the dogs round the show, only place you can not take them is to the evening entertainment.

Mine yap most of the time unfortunately :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks Jacquie....we'll have a discussion and let you know.


----------



## Ken38

*Newbury Show Rally*

Hi we are newbies to Motorhoming. I thought we would visit the show to see what all "the highly experienced" have as toys.
Is it normal to stay the whole weekend or do people stay a couple of nights.
We are retired so arriving Thursday leaving Monday is possible but what do most people do?

Saludos,
Ken


----------



## TheBoombas

*Re: Newbury Show Rally*



Ken38 said:


> Hi we are newbies to Motorhoming. I thought we would visit the show to see what all "the highly experienced" have as toys.
> Is it normal to stay the whole weekend or do people stay a couple of nights.
> We are retired so arriving Thursday leaving Monday is possible but what do most people do?
> 
> Saludos,
> Ken


No set rule as to how long you stay. A few of us have to work still Doh! so some come late Fri and Leave Sun, some just stay the night. But for the cost and if you have the time then Thurs- Fri is great.
Boomba


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Just a quick reminder that 11 out of the 32 names on the list for this show have not yet confirmed that they have booked with Warners.

*Club pre-booking to enable you to camp with Motorhomefacts closes in 1 weeks time on Friday 30th April 9.00am.*

Unfortuneately if you haven't booked with us down as your club by that time, you will have to pay on the gate and be parked in General Camping.

We have still got plenty of room if anyone else wants to join us, and all those with their names down already *Please get booking. *


----------



## ladyrunner

I have just booked with Warners for myself and the kids in the club area. Please confirm this on the attendees list.

Julie


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Julie

I've confirmed you on the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you now booked :?: :?: :?: 

Aw come folks we could do with a few more attending as well, over 100 at Peterborough and a measly 33 for Newbury :roll: some of which are still unconfirmed!!!!




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi

* Booking for the Newbury Show closes at 9.00AM on Friday Morning 30th April*

That is this Friday so you only have 3 days left to book with Warners. We still have 7 on the MHF list unconfirmed:

motorhomer2
Bronto
Chausson
rosmic
GEMMY
litcher
UncleNorm

If you do not pre-book to camp with Motorhomefacts it will cost you an extra £2 + you will need to pay on the gate and will be parked in General Camping, not with MHF.

*Can all the above please let us know whether they have booked or if they do not now intend to come.*

We can then either confirm you or take you off the list. Thanks

We do still have space available, but you will need to get your name down on our list and then book with Warners before Friday. Here is where to do it:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=266


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dennis (brillopad)

Thanks for booking and confirming. I've taken you off my naughty list now :lol: :lol: 

Has anyone else booked yet? Only Wednesday & Thursday left to book now!

Please let us know if you have decided not to come and want removing from the MHF list.


----------



## bognormike

Jen - we're up for it. Should be OK for Viv, and I thought it was the previous week, which was out for us. I'll get on to Warners and put us on the list


----------



## bognormike

OK booked & confirmed - arriving Friday 8) :!:


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> OK booked & confirmed - arriving Friday 8) :!:


Well done Boggy wish they were all like you 

We still have showing unconfirmed, have any of you now booked???
only today and tomorrow left for pre booking BOOKING CLOSE'S 9AM FRIDAY 30th APRIL 2010

UncleNorm
litcher
GEMMY
rosmic
Chausson
Bronto
motorhomer2

There is still room for a few more as well at Newbury but do please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and booking direct with Warners either today or tomorrow.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

LadyJ said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK booked & confirmed - arriving Friday 8) :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Boggy wish they were all like you
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

It's not easy being perfect 8) 8) :roll:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Just book and paid for this rally. We will arrive on Friday PM, save us a spot with a view of a motorhome.......

Ive also talked to our friends about attending (also MHF) so they may book later if they can make it

See you all on Friday

Andy & Liz


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andy & Liz

Thanks for letting me know.

Hope your friends can make it as well, look forward to seeing you there.

*There are still 7 on the MHF list who have not confirmed they have booked with Warners :?: *

Can you *please* let me know if you want your name off the list *or* if you have booked *or* if you intend to book tomorrow, the last day for booking?


----------



## WindyGale

Hi Just booked a pitch at the sho. Plan to show up on the Friday. If possible please pitch us next to Bubblehead. 

Look forward to seeing you there.


Windy and Beth


----------



## clianthus

Hi WindyGale

Thanks for letting me know. 

If whoever arrives first, you or Bubblehead reminds me that you want to be pitched together it won't be a problem.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jen! I've just confirmed myself for Newbury.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Norm

Thanks for letting me know.

I've just sent you a PM to remind you :lol: :lol: 

Great minds eh! I'll delete the PM now then!

Look forward to seeing you and AuntieSandra again.


----------



## LadyJ

TODAY IS THE LAST CHANCE TO BOOK FOR THIS SHOW unless your up very early tomorrow :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## laterdude

*Newbury*

We've just signed up, this will be our first show/rally so please be gentle with us! In particular perhaps you could hand pick some winning boules for us if we take part in the tournament ;-)

Given the May weather of recent years do we need to bring snorkels? Any other tips/hints or special equipment needed?

Thanks

Al  and Jean


----------



## clianthus

Hi Al & Jean

Glad you decided to come with us to the show, I assume as you have confirmed on our list that you have booked with Warners?

As you say the weather in May hasn't been great in recent years, Newbury show does seem to be a wet one, but we're being positive this year, I'm fed up of marshaling in the wet  so it'll be a scorcher 8O 

As for special equipment/tips, well bring your Boules, hopefully the weather will let us have a bit of a tournament, also bring your crayons..... I'm doing one of my picture quizes again. Please come to the marshals van when you arrive and we will show you to your pitch.

Look forward to seeing you at the show (I'll be the wet one in the yellow jacket :lol: )


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Al and Jean!

*I found 'bread basket bases' to be especially helpful when getting off the sloppy mud at Mablethorpe!! I have four full-sized bases with rope handles! Saves AuntieSandra getting too muddy! :lol: :wink: *

Oh, flag poles are IN!

And light-weight chairs...

And wine and beer...

See you there.


----------



## laterdude

clianthus said:


> Hi Al & Jean
> 
> Glad you decided to come with us to the show, I assume as you have confirmed on our list that you have booked with Warners?
> 
> [/b]


Yep all booked and paid for with Warners, just waiting for the tickets to arrive. The picture quiz sounds like fun, we've about as much artistic ability as a torque wrench though :-( Still, it'll give you all something to laugh at.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Al  and Jean


----------



## laterdude

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Al and Jean!
> 
> *I found 'bread basket bases' to be especially helpful when getting off the sloppy mud at Mablethorpe!! I have four full-sized bases with rope handles! Saves AuntieSandra getting too muddy! :lol: :wink: *
> 
> Oh, flag poles are IN!
> 
> And light-weight chairs...
> 
> And wine and beer...
> 
> See you there.


Hi UncleNorm

We've got one of those GripTrack thingies with the ropes attached, so hopefully we won't get too stuck, but i've got 3 bread trays so I might cut them up as well. No flagpoles yet, or flags come to that! Lightweight chairs - check. Wine and beer - we've got a Village Store/ PO so we've got plenty of that ;-)

Looking forward to meeting you all

Al  and Jean


----------



## clianthus

* There is still 1 name on the MHF list who hasn't let me know if they have booked or are not joining us:

Bronto

Could they please either post on this thread or answer my PM. Thanks*


----------



## litcher

Now booked, arriving Friday.  

I have replied to your pm Jenny, but if you see this first could you please confirm me on your list.

Viv


----------



## clianthus

Hi Viv

I've replied to your PM, confirmed you on the MHF list and taken you off the naughty list :lol: 

Look forward to seeing you at the Show.


----------



## litcher

Oh, does that mean I'm not allowed to be naughty any more but have to be boring and good? 8O :lol: 

Viv


----------



## clianthus

Hi Viv

No it just means you are starting with a clean slate! You are off the naughty list for now :lol: :lol:

EDIT

I just noticed that Mavis (locovan) is coming to Newbury, be good to see you again Mavis.

Mavis will probably end up being with you on the naughty list Viv :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Sorry I only decided today to go and tomorrow is the last day to book isnt it.
Viv I cant be good so lets be naughty together xx
Jenny it will be good to see you to and that dishy husband of yours :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

I didn't know Jen had divorced Ken....


----------



## locovan

You naughty boy dont get jealous :wink:


----------



## litcher

locovan said:


> Sorry I only decided today to go and tomorrow is the last day to book isnt it.
> Viv I cant be good so lets be naughty together xx
> Jenny it will be good to see you to and that dishy husband of yours :lol: :lol:


You have to book by 9am tomorrow. I did it this afternoon online - quite painless. Come on Mavis, get booking so I have a partner in crime. :wink:

Viv


----------



## clianthus

*Pre-Booking for this Show is now CLOSED *

If you do decide to attend the show you can still pay on the gate, you will not be camped with the MHF Group but in General Camping.


----------



## clianthus

*Further Info for Attendees*

Hi everyone

If you are booked to camp with MHF at this show, here is a link to the MHF name badge:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get

It would be helpful if you could display it in your windscreen on arrival.

I have also added an information download for you:


----------



## TDG

*Re: Further Info for Attendees*



clianthus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> If you are booked to camp with MHF at this show, here is a link to the MHF name badge:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get
> 
> It would be helpful if you could display it in your windscreen on arrival.
> 
> I have also added an information download for you:


Thanks for that  
Don't know if this is significant for your organisation plan (I think had one of those once :roll: ) but we expect to arrive soon after lunch on Thursday but may have to leave Saturday pm but certainly by mid morning Sunday 
Best regards,


----------



## clianthus

Hi TDG

I'm not as organised as I seem, it's just a smoke-screen, in other words, there isn't a plan as yet :lol: 

Just remind me when you arrive that you need to leave earlier than most and we'll make sure you are parked with an easy way out.

See you there.


----------



## Gorman

As I will be home for this one Betty and I will be travelling up by car and attending as foot sojers. Hope to be able to put faces to names now. See you all on the Saturday. 

By the way, where will you all be parked up as the Newbury (from memory) area is huge.


----------



## TDG

Gorman said:


> As I will be home for this one...........


Are you sure - sounds like BP could do with some help in the G o M mixing up some really heavy drilling mud :wink:


----------



## Gorman

TDG said:


> Gorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I will be home for this one...........
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure - sounds like BP could do with some help in the G o M mixing up some really heavy drilling mud :wink:
Click to expand...

No chance, anyway its a different Gulf.


----------



## clianthus

Gorman said:


> As I will be home for this one Betty and I will be travelling up by car and attending as foot sojers. Hope to be able to put faces to names now. See you all on the Saturday.
> 
> By the way, where will you all be parked up as the Newbury (from memory) area is huge.


We don't know where we will be parked yet, Warners haven't sent me the details.

Keep your eye on this thread and I'll post as soon as I know.


----------



## Gorman

Thanks for that Jenny.


----------



## locovan

Just got my tickets and we are in the same place right by the Entertainment Marque


----------



## bognormike

locovan said:


> Just got my tickets and we are in the same place right by the Entertainment Marque


won't bother buying tickets for Doddy then :lol: . His act's not changed in the past few years, not sure how they'll get him to finish by 11pm though


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Mavis, only the marshal not got her tickets then :roll: 

Mike

I didn't realise it was Ken Dodd on Saturday! I thought he was dead 8O 

Like you say though, no need to buy entertainment tickets, we can sit outside and hear it all from our pitch.


----------



## locovan

We will be able to hear him and that will be enough for me.
Looking foreward to seeing ViV again that foxy lady :lol:


----------



## bognormike

locovan said:


> We will be able to hear him and that will be enough for me.
> Looking foreward to seeing ViV again that foxy lady :lol:


what about me?  :roll: 
We're looking forward to a guided tour of your new van Mavis 8)


----------



## locovan

You will be very welcome.
We have had a great time settling in.
Everything works.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

As we've had a lot of posts since I posted a link to the MHF badge and a download, some of you may have missed it.

So could everyone who is booked to camp with MHF have a look at this post and download the information please:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-842893.html#842893

Thanks


----------



## larrywatters

ok jenny  

it will be great to see you and ken  
be there friday 7pm


----------



## rayc

clianthus said:


> We don't know where we will be parked yet, Warners haven't sent me the details.
> 
> Keep your eye on this thread and I'll post as soon as I know.


Jenny, The program sent to me with my screen ticket shows us in the 'usual' place in front of the entertainment marquee. Ray

PS. I have the MHF rally banner [ex Peterborough] for you. We should be with you Thursday am


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ray

Thanks for posting the plan.

I'll see you Thursday morning, providing they send me a marshals pass :roll: :roll: 


If not, seeing as you have the Banner you can be in charge :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Well I've got my marshals pass so I'll definitely see you all there! You can stop holding your breath now Ray :lol:

I have noticed that although we have 36 attendees at the show only 30 folks have downloaded the information sheet.

So for the ones that have missed it I'll post the link to my post again:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-842893.html#842893

Look forward to seeing you all there and hope this weather warms up a bit :roll:


----------



## rayc

clianthus said:


> I have noticed that although we have 36 attendees at the show only 30 folks have downloaded the information sheet.


Now that really is Big Brother :lol:


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> Now that really is Big Brother :lol:


Err............

I think you'll find it's big sister Ray. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

rayc said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that although we have 36 attendees at the show only 30 folks have downloaded the information sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that really is Big Brother :lol:
Click to expand...

Well it looks like Jenny has real power because it has now been downloaded 40 times - 10 times since her post. Obviously nobody wants to upset her when quizzed about it's contents when booking in 
:lol:


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> Obviously nobody wants to upset her when quizzed about it's contents when booking in
> :lol:


I think you might be right there Ray, she was writing the entry test paper earlier, I think you have to score over 90% or else she sends you to camp with the CC. 8O


----------



## clianthus

gaspode said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously nobody wants to upset her when quizzed about it's contents when booking in
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be right there Ray, she was writing the entry test paper earlier, I think you have to score over 90% or else she sends you to camp with the CC. 8O
Click to expand...

And you two will be the first ones over there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shell181

Hi Everyone

We just decided to go to the show (am so hoping that we will see at least 2 of the MH's on our shortlist lol) a couple of days ago so since then I have been trying to find a local B&B which I found today and have booked. We are still looking for our second hand MH, am sure its out there somewhere, this will be our first trip to a MH show and we are really looking forward to it  

Travelling down on Friday and taking the bikes, bike ride around the Berkshire countryside and then the show on Sat and then hubby has suggested we get the train to London to see the sights (I'm ashamed to say I've never been 8O ) before we travel back to Lincoln Sun night, am soooo looking forward to next weekend  

Hopefully next year we will have our own MH and be able to join you all  

Shell

p.s. Anyone know where to leave our bikes in the showground where they will be safe?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Shell!



> p.s. Anyone know where to leave our bikes in the showground where they will be safe?


Find the MotorhomeFacts Rally ensemble and leave the bikes with us. Once you have a programme, with the show map, you'll see where we are. We'll all have our names displayed on our MHs, so pick on anyone!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Shell181

Hi UncleNorm

Are you serious about us being able to leave the bikes with you? If so thankyou so much that is very kind of you, it would be great to meet you all even though I am quite new to this forum, if there is anyone on here who has any on our shortlist it would be great to have a chat with you about your MH if you have the time?

Shell


----------



## clianthus

Hi Shell181

The MHF group would be very pleased to look after your bikes, but there could be a problem with the Warners marshals I'm afraid.

For security reasons they do not usually let anyone into the camping areas who has not got a wristband which shows they are campers.

You will be issued with a wristband when you enter the show, but it will be a day visitors wristband, which is different from the ones issued to campers.

If you speak nicely to the marshals they may let you through, but I'm afraid I wouldn't like to guarantee it.

If you download my information sheet it will tell you how to contact me, if you contact me when you arrive perhaps someone could meet you and take the bikes for safe keeping until you wish to go back to your hotel.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-842893.html#842893


----------



## Shell181

Hi Clianthus, don't worry I completely understand, and the reason behind the wristbands, the marshalls wouldn't be doing their job if they let us through into the camping area, we could be anyone, next time we will be more organized. Was there an opportunity to book with this forum even if we weren't camping or is it just for those who are camping (just so we know for next time)

Shell


----------



## UncleNorm

Sorry Shell and thanks Jenny for the clarification... I'm sure there'll be some way round it. No such thing as a problem... 8)


----------



## Shell181

Sorry Jenny I couldn't see your name at the bottom thats why I put your forum name, no probs UncleNorm  

Shell


----------



## WindyGale

Hi

Ive just read the posts and downloaded the badge and info. We will be arriving on Friday PM but will be arriving from diffrent directions. I will be in the car, how do I get access to the MHFs area as the show pass will be in the van?

Windy & Beth


----------



## LadyJ

WindyGale said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive just read the posts and downloaded the badge and info. We will be arriving on Friday PM but will be arriving from diffrent directions. I will be in the car, how do I get access to the MHFs area as the show pass will be in the van?
> 
> Windy & Beth


Hi WindyGale

When the van has been checked in at the main gate you will be given 2 wrist bands whoever has these will have to meet the other one at the main gate with your van pass for you to be allowed into the club area. I would phone your other half just before your arrival as its a bit of a hike from our camping area to the main gate.

Jacquie


----------



## txe4man

Hi all,
we are looking forward to Newbury, as it will be our first time 'off hookup' and only our third trip any where in our van!
will a 6 kg gas cylinder run our fridge and a little bit of cooking for two nights? i am reluctant to buy a second cylinder as we are considering converting to re fillable cylinders and will be making enquiries at the show.

also any one looking for a Omnistor safari room brand new still in its packing, for a 4 metre awning, it came with the van but is not required, can bring to newbury or stratford on avon. £450 ovno

regards John and Yvette


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning John and Yvette!

A full 6kg will keep your fridge going and allow for a little bit of cooking for much, much longer than a couple of nights!! :wink:  

Reference the refillables... I have a Gaslow system, 2 x 11kg, which I bought through OutdoorBits (the shop side of MHF! :roll: )

Gaslow wanted £570 for the bits, ODB did it all for £460 inc P&P. It is really a very easy system to fit. Pop in whilst you're at Newbury and have a look at our system. :wink: 

When we were at Peterborough recently, I was looking at prices for exchanging propane... 6kg cost £20 (£1.67 per Litre), 13kg cost £25. At the pumps, Autogas is running at around 63 - 68p per Litre.

So refillable is so much cheaper, there's no lugging around of heavy cylinders, and you can fill up when abroad! :wink:  

Whatever you decide, good luck. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi John

Yes a 6kg should be ok for 2 nights you may even want to put the heating on as well :lol: they do have gas for sale anyway at the shows normally.

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

txe4man said:


> Hi all,
> we are looking forward to Newbury, as it will be our first time 'off hookup' and only our third trip any where in our van!
> will a 6 kg gas cylinder run our fridge and a little bit of cooking for two nights? i am reluctant to buy a second cylinder as we are considering converting to re fillable cylinders and will be making enquiries at the show.
> 
> also any one looking for a Omnistor safari room brand new still in its packing, for a 4 metre awning, it came with the van but is not required, can bring to newbury or stratford on avon. £450 ovno
> 
> regards John and Yvette


We have just done a Rally last week at Essex and a Rally this weekend at Westerham and we have had the fire on and cooked meals and we still have not run out of gas --so no problems and as
Jacqui says they do sell Gas on site so see you there and have fun. :wink:


----------



## TDG

txe4man said:


> Hi all,
> we are looking forward to Newbury, as it will be our first time 'off hookup' and only our third trip any where in our van!
> will a 6 kg gas cylinder run our fridge and a little bit of cooking for two nights? i am reluctant to buy a second cylinder as we are considering converting to re fillable cylinders and will be making enquiries at the show.
> 
> also any one looking for a Omnistor safari room brand new still in its packing, for a 4 metre awning, it came with the van but is not required, can bring to newbury or stratford on avon. £450 ovno
> 
> regards John and Yvette


For what it's worth, we have found that as a rule of thumb, gas consumption for cooking, hot water and fridge averages 0.35 kg / day 8)


----------



## bognormike

A reminder of what I have posted before about people heading for the Newbury showground from the North on the A34. You have to do a bit of a long winded loop from the M4 junction on the A34 to get to the showground, I advise coming off a few miles north - just after the top of the hill after East Ilsley, take the junction off signposted Chievely, and go under the road to take the "old" A34. Go past Marquis Berkshire's unit on the right, and at the T junction go left and over the A34 and the entrance to the Showground is on your right.


----------



## doey

*camping at newbury show.*

Hi folks, as i missed the cut off date to book and camp with you good people, i am going to try my luck in the general arrear. Can you tell me, does it get full up and people get turned away, i would hate to travel up and find no room at the inn

regards doey.


----------



## clianthus

Hi doey

You shouldn't have a problem, the show organisers don't usually turn folks away :lol: 

If you do decide to come, please call in at the MHF pitch and say hello.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Jen is at Newbury now and we are *NOT *in our usual pitch there :roll: so take no notice of your maps that you got with your tickets.

Below is the map I hope showing you where we are now. Sorry about this its the only way I could do it :roll: as I haven't got a map to work from.

There is a tap on our pitch and Jen says it very near to the exhibition area. No doubt the Warners marshal's will direct you to the new pitch anyway.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Another map we are now in the orange bit on the right hand side as you look at the map where it says General area. just below the Exhibition Area oh and the suns out at the moment  so Jen says.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

Just to clarify Jacs' map I've very crudely edited the picture to show our new pitch. The good news is that it's a much quieter spot and very close to the show. The bad news is that you'll need to get closer to the marquee if you want to eavesdrop on Ken Dodd an Saturday night. What a blow. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Weather is excellent with hot and sultry forcast for the weekend - not what we've been used to at Newbury for the last few years.


----------



## bognormike

must be near the catering vans? not so far to walk for a pork sandwich :idea: 8)


----------



## Codfinger

bognormike said:


> must be near the catering vans? not so far to walk for a pork sandwich :idea: 8)


Dont forget the stuffing and apple sauce


----------



## mandyandandy

Make sure you all go and hassle David and Lynne on Lillypad Leisure stand, it is their first show working for them so it should be very funny. 

Dread to think where the poles could end up :lol: :lol: 

Have a great time all of you , if it is anything like Peterborough it will be brilliant. 

Don't work too hard all you stewards  

Mandy


----------



## locovan

I think we could have a great get together in the evenings as it was so warm last night and its been to hot to leep all night.
Lovely :wink:


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> I think we could have a great get together in the evenings as it was so warm last night and its been to hot to leep all night.
> Lovely :wink:


'LEEPING' Mavis! Is that a new word for you know what?!?!

Anyway have a great time at Newbury and looking forward to seeing you and all the others at Hamble.

Peggy x x (one for Ray)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just incase you missed it on the previous page MHF new pitch so do not go by your maps that were sent out with your tickets.

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Jacquie

I can't seem to enlarge the map any more to see where we are now camping. Can you try to explain where?? Thought we were near the entertainment tent and Autosleeper club.

See you all tomorrow evening,
Julie


----------



## bognormike

Julie

not sure why it's been moved, the marshalls should guide you there when you arrive. I think it's where the MMM staff were in previous years, near to where Brownhills have been in th past? 
Maybe Ken will come on & tell us what's near?

We aim to be there by lunchtime tomorrow - chairs & awning out within 20 minutes.

8) :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

ladyrunner said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> I can't seem to enlarge the map any more to see where we are now camping. Can you try to explain where?? Thought we were near the entertainment tent and Autosleeper club.
> 
> See you all tomorrow evening,
> Julie


Julie we are not near the entertainment tent this year click on this download for a bigger map


----------



## ladyrunner

Thanks for that Jacquie. Don't suppose that I will be there until 7pm at the earliest. Can't leave Brighton until 5pm.

I can't decide whether to travel Cross-Country via Guildford & Bracknell or risk the M25 at 6pm on a Friday night!! 

Are there any regular M25 travellers that could give me an idea as to how busy it will probably be early this evening??

Julie


----------



## bognormike

Julie

you could try the A272 across to Petworth / Midhurst / Winchester & then up the A34. A27 through worthing & Chi will be hell as well!


----------



## djjsss

Sadly as a regular Friday night M25 user I would recommend the cross country route. Some Fridays it can take 1 1/2 hours from J10 to the M4 and you have the roadworks further up, slowing everything down.

Regards

Derek


----------



## bognormike

hello frpm a very warm Newbury!

The new location of MHF is good, nearer to the show stands. We're in danger odf sepnding too much money  :wink:


----------



## clive1821

Just like to thank Jenny for all the hard work to make a very enjoyable rally.... best wishes Clive & Di


----------



## locovan

Having a wonderful time met so many lovely people.
Handsome Bubblyhead (very posh) Gorman came today to see me.
Silly Brillopad(never changes) Lovely Viv ---both of you.
The sun is boiling down and Im sunburnt Thanks to the marshalls for all the fun and games.
Thanks to everyone for the freindship it has been a ball.
See you at hamble next--and Invicta that was supposed to be sleeping


----------



## Invicta

I know it was Mavis but couldn't resist the comment!!!!!

So pleased to read that you are having a great time this weekend with your MHF friends at Newbury. I am really looking forward to meeting up with you and everyone at Hamble. Let's hope the weather forcasters have got it wrong and this gorgeous weather continues.

Peggy xx (one for Ray)


----------



## brillopad

Just got back from the best weekend at newbury, great weather, great company, thanks to jen & ken for supplying my new footware, to andy and kevin for their hospitality, linda and mike for being linda and mike, and ray& lesley for culture & refinement, at this rate hamble should be good too. Dennis ( keeper of the official mhf boots)


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Cough, cough

Just got home after a nice stop over on the M27 (accident) for 45 minutes.

We just like to say thanks to all who attended and made it such fun. Biggest thanks goes to the marshals who made it all happen.

I ll post some photos when Ive down loaded them

Andy

PS: Still cant believe that the judges went back on the marks for the pub picture quiz  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi again

At the show there was a company who were selling awnings that atatched to the rail in the awning. They werent the drive away type and had a curvered front and flat ends. They had a foam strip between the van and the awning pole.

They also had a plastice large head peg which trapped the bungee cord

I got some information from them about their awnings and now cant find it

Does anyone know the name or wabsite of the company?

They were near the top (beer tent end) of the site and one the first or second row as you approached from the camping area.

Andy


----------



## Sundial

*Newbury*

Thanks very much to Jen and Ken for arranging such a wonderful weekend - almost forgot we were at Newbury!!

We were a little delayed too - by an accident on A34 - once again a small car with young people who obviously can't concentrate on the road for more than a few minutes at a time.

Looking forward to Hamble though we don't like the look of the weather forecast - maybe they are wrong - again?!!!

Sundial


----------



## GEMMY

Many thanks to Jen and Ken, plus all the attendees,it made made for a good weekend, nice to put faces to names. As ken Dodd said on Sat. night we are are official 'Gypos' :lol: .

tony


----------



## doey

hi bubblehead i think the company your looking for is Fourways leisure group.

Regards doey.


----------



## Codfinger

*Newbury show*

A big thank you to the marshalls and all who attended and made a great w/e away, looking forward to Hamble would be nice if we could have the same weather eh?
Chris


----------



## TDG

I'm sure everyone appreciates constructive criticism so here goes;
*The quiz*
-Using only animal based pub names was particularly unfair to us vegans
-The standard of drawing made analysis very difficult 
-It seemed particularly unfair of someone to have blocked the 3 signal to our dongle preventing us getting a little help from the internet 
-The marking of the results was particularly picky and inconsistant - disqualifying a "s" missing off the back but not "The" from the front.
*Boule* 
-Those of us that has honed our skills on properly prepared pitches felt very disadvantaged at having to play on a grassy ploughed field covered with animal phoo.
*Man in the Moon*
How ridiculous! And made worse by the fact that only those who had been scoffing down water biscuits before hand and had got a tickle in their throat were deemed to have done it correctly

Despite these little issues :wink: :wink: :wink: , we had a great weekend and we would like to thank Jenny & Ken and all the others who put the work in that enable the rest of us to have such a good time
We have just driven westward on the M4 from Reading and were impressed at the number of vans heading east & west, amazed to the number of vans we could see were still on the site and the impressive van jam on the M4/A34 junction roundabout :roll:


----------



## litcher

Many thanks to Jen and Ken and friends old and new. I've had a great weekend and am now home toning down my sunburn. :roll: The house is still standing, the dishwasher is still empty but the sink isn't - I think I'll have two busy teenagers this evening. :twisted: 

See you all at Hamble.

Viv


----------



## brillopad

TDG, I hope your post is all a joke?. Dennis


----------



## Zebedee

brillopad said:


> TDG, I hope your post is all a joke?. Dennis


Relax Dennis - it must be. 



TDG said:


> Using only animal based pub names was particularly unfair to us vegans


Being a vegan doesn't mean a person has no knowledge of the animal kingdom. Just the opposite I'd have said, to make sure one is never eaten by mistake.

Dave


----------



## laterdude

*Great time*

Hi All

Just got back to West Wales after a gentle 5 hour drive from Newbury. Big thanks to Jen and Ken for being great marshals and helping us all have a great time, and thanks again Ken for the loan of your car to pick up a spare wheel/tyre - saved me rolling it the length of the show in the baking sun!

We met some great people and got loads of useful info ( thanks Uncle Norm) and hopefully we can get to do it all again soon, especially if you can organise the same weather.

Take care all

Al  and Jean


----------



## locovan

TDG You cannot be serious you little devil---- just because you didnt win. :evil: :evil: 
Hmmmm and I thought you was a lovely guy.


----------



## plasticplumber

I would just like to add my thanks to Jen and Ken for a very memorable long weekend at Newbury, with excellent weather which really helped to make it so special


----------



## artona

give him some slack, the sun stroke has not worn off yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

great weekend, many thanks to everybody who came, and especially to Ken & Jen for marshalling & the quiz...

We got away this morning (must check the buzzer fro my step :roll: ), and after a re-stocking of supplies, we are now at the CC site at Crossways near Dorchester for a couple of nights. The weather seems to be tailing away, but let's hope it picks up be the time for the Hamble :idea: 8) 

And Dennis - how about the new picture on the avatar? :lol: 8)


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Well we are home and unpacked from a very hot but enjoyable Newbury weekend. The show wasn't huge, with quite a few regular traders not there, but it would have been too hot to walk round it all if it had been any bigger, not often you can say that about Newbury :lol:

So many people helped me this weekend I hope I don't miss any of you out :roll:

Special thanks to rayc for the help with marshaling, it was very much appreciated and expertly done!

Many thanks to Mike & Linda (Happyrunner) for the organisation of the Boules tournament. Our champions were Mike & Clive of *WindyGale* and I believe the trophy will be on its way soon.

My thanks also to brillopad (Dennis) and Mrs rayc (Leslie) for selling the raffle tickets, they were so good, I ran out of tickets 

We couldn't have had a raffle without all your generous donations, both with supplying prizes and buying tickets so thanks to everyone for that and I'm pleased to say we raised a total of *£100* for this years MHF charity "Help for Heroes" Another *£5* was added to this by Mrs rayc with her book sale. gaspode will add the money to the running total as soon as he gets chance.

*Diggers* was the worthy winner of the "Pub Picture Quiz" but there were some superb artistic efforts from everyone  Thanks TDG for your "constructive criticism" I'll take it all on board. I am a bit confused with the vegan problem, but if I find out which of our carnivorous members eats foxes, lions or nesting elephants I'll make sure they don't get an unfair advantage in any future quiz :wink:

We had a great weekend, with good company and glorious weather and I look forward to seeing you all at another rally soon.


----------



## thedoc

We certainly echo the thanks to Jen and Ken for organising us all so splendidly over the weekend and ordering such nice weather too  

We had a wonderful time meeting new friends and old. It makes it a much more pleasant experience when you can lounge around outside having a gossip with anyone who'll listen. Definitely an improvement on sheltering from the wind and rain like we normally do at Newbury :lol: :lol: .

Thanks to all.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## UncleNorm

And from AuntieSandra and me, it's a huge thank you to the whole team of helpers/marshalls, ably led by Jen and Ken, for co-ordinating such a wonderful weekend.  

It was great to meet previous acquaintences again and meet some new faces too. We both look forward to the next gathering. :wink:


----------



## TDG

locovan said:


> TDG You cannot be serious you little devil---- just because you didnt win. :evil: :evil:
> Hmmmm and I thought you was a lovely guy.


But Mavis I didn't win *ANYTHING* :x :x :x


----------



## TDG

brillopad said:


> TDG, I hope your post is all a joke?. Dennis


Oh dear - perhaps I should take more notice of Jane's regular warnings about my humor    
But then I guess it wouldn't be me would it :?: :wink: 
Ah :idea: Perhaps that's the point she's trying to make :?: :roll: :roll:
In that case it's a good job I think I'm only 27 as I will think that gives me lots of time to change 8) 8)


----------



## locovan

TDG said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> TDG You cannot be serious you little devil---- just because you didnt win. :evil: :evil:
> Hmmmm and I thought you was a lovely guy.
> 
> 
> 
> But Mavis I didn't win *ANYTHING* :x :x :x
Click to expand...

Nor did I but Im not whinging :roll: count your blessings we all won the sunshine and the wonderful show and the great company and the fun and games and the great to be alive factor--and me :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken38

*Newbury Rally - Thanks*

Mod Note. This post merged with existing "Newbury" thread at request of Rally Marshalls.

Thanks to all those attending the Newbury rally. As a rally virgin and a newbie I had no idea what to expect. We were made welcome the moment we arrived and the competition ice breaker really worked. I now have to try and fit faces with names and names with user ids!
The weather was great. In fact a bit too great at times. Apparently a novelty at the Newbury show.
I was slightly worried by a vision of a large, very tanned builder floating past my van several times on an electric skate board. 
Someone said "The only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys!"
My wife kept my toy spending under control despite being huddled up in the van with a filthy cold much of the time. She must have been impressed though as she crawled over all the vans in Brownhills looking at what she wants in our next van!!
I hope to see many of you again soon at other rallies.

Enjoy the party in Hamble. We have a couple of holidays booked so can't get there, plus an expected grandaughter in August plus I am planning an extended trip up to Scotland in Sept so fitting in rallies is tight this summer.

Thanks Ken and Jen for the organising.

Saludos
Ken (ken38) what a boring ID!!! My Jenny doesn't have one yet. She is still in bed sleeping off her virus!


----------



## artona

HI Ken

Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-850713.html#850713.

stew


----------



## TDG

Mavis walks away I disgust after Ken confirms with Jenny that Mavis had lost :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

more photos as I cant find the Album


----------



## locovan

and more


----------



## suedew

You all seem to have had a great time. Such a pity we weren't able to attend. Like the idea of the competitions to help people to get to know each other too. See you all at the global.
Sue n John


----------



## Prissilla

*First Rally*

Big thank you for making us so welcome at our first ever rally! It made us realise we need to get out more with all of the information we gleaned from gay flags to lost trainers!! and how much size matters :? Plus I have found out since coming home that Northamptonshire does not seem to have a county flag.
As an ex publicans daughter I thought I was quite up with pub names - NOT! Ferret and Radiator! 8) Great quiz Jen.

Special thanks to Val for not letting me be the only one with a tickling stick!

Cheers
Phil & Chris


----------



## gaspode

I've just paid the total of £105 into the MHF charity "Help for Heroes" fund. This represents the proceeds from the Newbury show raffle and the book sale by Lesley (Mrs RayC). It appears as an anonymous donation at the head of the donations list.

Can I thank Lesley and all those members who contributed by donating raffle prizes and/or buying tickets for their generosity, also thanks to the members who helped out by selling tickets and organising the raffle.


----------



## txe4man

Hi all,

have just got home after Newbury, and our trip to snellyvision in lincolnshire, and would like to extend our thanks to all at the newbury meet for making us so welcome on our first trip. we had a great time and learnt a lot from many people there and whats more made some new friends.

special thanks to jen and ken, and all the marshalls for all there hard work.

hope to see some of you again at stratford, or at future meets.

regards john and yvette


----------



## brillopad

*Newbury*

At our rallies you just can't have enough wine just ask rayc!!. Dennis


----------



## locovan

Or silly people on skate boards


----------



## brillopad

Or a moderator in a fine boot, Dennis


----------



## rayc

All these photos are very good. Who is willing and able to create the album in the Motorhome photos / Rallies section?


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> All these photos are very good. Who is willing and able to create the album in the Motorhome photos / Rallies section?


Hi Ray

I have tried a couple of times but there seems to be a bug in the photo albums, I'll ask Nuke to take a look.


----------



## locovan

or boules being played


----------



## rayc

A couple more


----------



## Shell181

We had a great time at the show, what fantastic weather, would love to have met you all but we couldn't get into the camping bit but hopefully next year we will have our motorhome and be camping there with you  

A bit disappointed though as off our shortlist there were only 2 MH's that were there  

We joined the Camping and Caravanning Club while we were there which is something we have been thinking of doing for a while.

Itching to go to the next show now, we have got the bug lol

Shell


----------

